# Nakika Last Friday



## EverolUSA (Dec 26, 2007)

Last Thursday I was invited on a 3 day offshore trip. The owner and crew were gracious enough to let me load their boat with Everol reels to put it through the paces.

We had to return after one day....the fish box was so full not one more fish could be stuffed inside.


A dozen blackfin, 14 snapper, 3 bonito, 9 yellowfin tuna (50-80lb), 1 dolphin, and we had a 5 second hook up on a marlin who jumped, winked at us and spit the hook.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I would have left the bonito out there and made room for a couple more YFT! Great trip, thanks for sharing......nice reels too!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pictures from what you can see , nice boat could use a little more detais on where ect


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

submariner said:


> Nice pictures from what you can see , nice boat could use a little more detais on where ect


he said he was at nakika.

good job on the fish, were you on the boat "whats your point"


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Bow Down said:


> he said he was at nakika.
> 
> good job on the fish, were you on the boat "whats your point"


 Nothing sorry I said anything


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

submariner said:


> Nothing sorry I said anything


dont be sorry wasnt blasting you just said that he said he went to nakika which is a floating oil rig. the rest of my post was directed to the op. i was there last friday as well and there was a big sportfisher with the name "whats your point" i believe was the name to it....


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

actually didn't know nakika was a rig never heard the name before. No I was out at the spur the last couple of days looking for sword and tuna=


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

nice catch...everol reels are the reel deal, just everyone is wary of repair (parts) and maintenance.


----------



## EverolUSA (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, we were on What's Your Point.

Originally we were going to fish the Pensacola tournament, but decided at the last minute to make it a learning experience and crew team building exercise. We drove a long way to get to Nakika and passed a lot of good rigs getting there. When daylight broke we were very concerned because the water looked terrible...very gray. We had obviously passed a lot of blue water through the night to get to what looked to be a dead zone. Apparently the fish didn't get the memo to move on because we caught just about everything there.

On our tuna trip we mostly fished with the Canyon Specials and Special 7.5/0. For some reason one of the captains was running a spread made up entirely of cedar plugs (some raw, some colored) but no skirts and no meat in the water. I wrinkled my nose at his strategy, but that is what we caught most of the yellow fin on. Everol are old-school and cedar plugs are certainly old-school.....shame on me for not being more open minded.

For some reason most of the hits were on the smaller Canyon Specials. In the early afternoon we decided to troll toward home and 'everyone' piled into the salon to eat, drink, enjoy the air-conditioning and sleep. Therefore, there was no one left in the cockpit to call out "Fish on". So one of the Canyons was just about spooled before anyone noticed. All stop....Back her down......Fish in the box......Very Lucky.

On the Everol parts issue, there were problems 5-10 years ago. Is everything fixed....No. I sometimes have to order parts from Italy and that takes some time, especially with US Customs. How many models of offshore reel does Penn and Shimano have to choose from? Everol has 29 different reels. We have been building offshore reels for more than a decade longer than EVERY current manufacturer, except FinNor. So I can not stock every part for every reel we have made over the last 50 years, but we have a lot more inventory in the U.S. than ever before.

As most of you know, most reel makers, like Shimano for example, stop supporting reels after 10 years. If you need help, they will tell you to buy a new reel. Twice this year, we have made custom, one-off parts for reels that were 50 years old. Name a factory, in any industry, that shuts down production for the opportunity to make 1 part for 1 man and lose hundreds, if not thousands of dollars in the process.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

submariner said:


> actually didn't know nakika was a rig never heard the name before. No I was out at the spur the last couple of days looking for sword and tuna=


how did you do there Ed??


----------

